# Visit to Thailand



## Sloth (Oct 7, 2017)

Hi Guys, I considering a trip to Thailand in January and Ive sort of planned an Itinery,
as you people know the land can I get your thoughts ie too long in some places, not enough time etc.
I'm a single traveller 49 years, here`s the plan - Chaing Mai 4 nights, fly to Kou Samuri 7 nights then back to Bangkok for 4 nights. Any other suggestions, I must say I don't want to be moving everyday.
Thanks in advance


----------



## XDoodlebugger (Jan 24, 2012)

Sloth said:


> Hi Guys, I considering a trip to Thailand in January and Ive sort of planned an Itinery,
> as you people know the land can I get your thoughts ie too long in some places, not enough time etc.
> I'm a single traveller 49 years, here`s the plan - Chaing Mai 4 nights, fly to Kou Samuri 7 nights then back to Bangkok for 4 nights. Any other suggestions, I must say I don't want to be moving everyday.
> Thanks in advance


Sounds like a reasonable plan to me as long as you like the beach. I tend to use Bangkok as my base as I like the nightlife, not as much selection of that outside of Bangkok except Pattaya but it's there as well.


----------



## Eliza5 (Oct 8, 2017)

visit chiang rai

Sent from my SM-T561 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mardle (Nov 13, 2017)

Koh Samui is a very touristic island, mayge Krabi or Koh Phi Phi, though very touristic are better place for 7 days, enjoy!


----------

